# New cover band looking for a BASS



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all
My band is looking for a BASS player, it's pretty hard to find a guy play bass here in Toronto 

We get together Friday evenings or Saturday afternoons/evenings and jam. Our goal is to have fun, do some gigs and eventually start writing our own stuff. We like classic rock, bluesy stuff and groovy dancy stuff- and of course, we love latin flavour!! We're still trying to find our sound- hard to do without a bass.
Some of the songs we've been working on: Wild Horses, Misty Mountain Hop, Rockin in the free world, Creep, Twist & Shout/Labamba/I saw her standing there, U2's One, Every Breath you Take, Tracy Chapman's Gimmie a reason, Led Zep- Rock & Roll, and my fave- Midnight Hour.

So if someone interest just pm to me, I shoutt u direct very soon

Thanks for reading


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

nobody interest ? pretty hard to find one bassist kqoct


----------

